# Anyone heard of a Murray Explorer III???



## VaBtrfly (Feb 19, 2014)

I have been searching the internet and can't seem to find any 'vintage' examples of this bike. Everything I have found points to mountain bikes or 10 speeds. No cruiser styles. Any ideas out there fellow cabers???? Take a look...


----------



## Mybluevw (Feb 19, 2014)

Cool license plate...Idaho Falls is just up the road from me.
Let me know if you want to part with the plate.


----------



## VaBtrfly (Feb 19, 2014)

Mybluevw said:


> Cool license plate...Idaho Falls is just up the road from me.
> Let me know if you want to part with the plate.




PM me with a reasonable offer and I'll see what I can do. This bike is set to be parted out very soon.


----------



## krateman (Feb 22, 2014)

It looks very similar to a Sears Spaceliner. I know that Huffy made these for Sears. It might be a little rare. Should you part it out?


----------



## partsguy (Feb 22, 2014)

Tings like this make my damn skin crawl. Really?! Why do you want to know anything about the bike if it's going to be parted out? It's an Explorer III, built on the Spaceliner platform. Spaceliners themselves have a much higher demand for parts since there are more of them out there that aren't complete. This one has a different rack, tank dash/control panel, headlight, and rear fender. This isn't a springer model, either. This bike might bring $100 as is, might do $150 parted out. You'll do a whole lot of extra work for a measly $50.


----------



## VaBtrfly (Feb 22, 2014)

krateman said:


> It looks very similar to a Sears Spaceliner. I know that Huffy made these for Sears. It might be a little rare. Should you part it out?




It has many characteristics of both the Spaceliner and the Astro/Strato-etc. 'Flite' bikes. It might be rare and it might be a bike put together 'after'. I personally don't know. In a perfect world maybe it shouldn't be parted out but, it does have a lot of nice parts that could benefit others. I know that 'donor' bikes are somewhat 'frowned upon' but, that certainly doesn't stop people from snapping them up, when it suits their specific need. By the way, it isn't my bike but, I personally did benefit from it being parted out, so I'm very grateful to the owner and seller. He's my hero! LOL. 

Regards,
~Mo~


----------



## VaBtrfly (Feb 22, 2014)

classicfan1 said:


> Tings like this make my damn skin crawl. Really?! Why do you want to know anything about the bike if it's going to be parted out? It's an Explorer III, built on the Spaceliner platform. Spaceliners themselves have a much higher demand for parts since there are more of them out there that aren't complete. This one has a different rack, tank dash/control panel, headlight, and rear fender. This isn't a springer model, either. This bike might bring $100 as is, might do $150 parted out. You'll do a whole lot of extra work for a measly $50.




I understand where you're coming from.... Really?! (LOL )

I was asking about the bike because this is a forum dedicated to classic/antique bikes, and I couldn't find anything about this model specifically, while doing the basic searches online. I figured why not ask people in the know. I was attempting to attain knowledge for the owner's benefit, and to satisfy my own curiosity. As I stated in my above reply to krateman, this is not my bike. It is my understanding from the owner, that he attempted to sell the bike as a whole (more than once) but, ran in to countless snags doing so. He isn't a bike enthusiast, therefore the true value of the bike isn't of the utmost importance. Thus, parting it out serves several purposes. 

1) It offers up much needed parts to other's, who have 'incomplete' bikes and have been hunting for elusive and/or better than average or 'unique' parts.

2) It puts money in the non-bike enthusiasts pocket. (How much 'more' remains to be seen and may not even be the point.) 

3) It may be less of a headache for the owner to part & ship, than it obviously has been, to sell it in it's entirety.

4) It saves him time hauling the bike (or parts) around to swap meets that he doesn't even want to go to.

Personally, I did benefit from him deciding to part the bike out. He'll probably never know how much doing that, helped me. 
Truthfully, I also don't mind one bit if my post generates other outside interest for the owner, with the end goal of selling off remaining parts for him. That is the name of the game. Someone needs this and someone has that. Hopefully the two meet in the middle. I hope he lists his offerings right here in the "Sell" forum for other cabers. 

Look, I know how much some people abhor 'donor' bikes situations. But seriously, many of the bikes that people take such pride in right here, are the recipients of 'donors.' As long as it's done honestly, I really don't see the harm in it. Like I said, in a perfect world perhaps keeping such a rarity would be the best option. Last time I checked, we don't live in a perfect world. It's unfortunate but, it's true.

Regards,
~Mo~



P.S.
I think I may have an all natural cream or ointment for the skin crawly issue that you're having. If you're interested that is. LOL. -


----------



## partsguy (Feb 24, 2014)

There is NOTHING wrong donor bikes. I have parted out many old bikes that needed work but weren't worth it, some going back to the 1930's! But when something unique, in near mint condition, gets parted out, that is when I put my foot down. How much was he asking for it whole? This bike, complete, is worth around $100-$150 in my area. If he was asking an exorbitant amount of money for the bike and didn't sell then it's a problem all too common. Someone would rather see classic car or bike sit or get parted out than take anything less than said high price (say $300-$400, as regularly seen on eBay). The only somewhat valuable parts here was the tank and the rack, which MIGHT have brought close to the true value of the bike. The wheels, fenders, crank and chain ring, and the chain guard likely won't bring more than $25-$40 together, all are very common parts found at any swap meet and you don't have to pay shipping. The seat and pedals maybe another $15. He'll probably have gross sales have $175-$190 on parts. The time to dismantle, individually list each part, find or build boxes for the big pieces (wheels and fenders), buy packing supplies for everything, and most importantly, pay 9% on each part and the shipping for it to eBay. How much more money did he REALLY net?

I've repaired bikes worse than this and sold them as riders to many happy people and turned a profit on every single one. Parting out a nice clean and complete original is the quick and cowardly way of doing business. If this was a regular Spaceliner from Sears, I wouldn't care because those common bikes.

If my reply offends anyone, don't take it personally. I know what middle weight "Flite" bike parts go for because I'm always checking them out and have bought and sold many parts myself.


----------



## VaBtrfly (Feb 24, 2014)

classicfan1 said:


> There is NOTHING wrong donor bikes. I have parted out many old bikes that needed work but weren't worth it, some going back to the 1930's! But when something unique, in near mint condition, gets parted out, that is when I put my foot down. How much was he asking for it whole? This bike, complete, is worth around $100-$150 in my area. If he was asking an exorbitant amount of money for the bike and didn't sell then it's a problem all too common. Someone would rather see classic car or bike sit or get parted out than take anything less than said high price (say $300-$400, as regularly seen on eBay). The only somewhat valuable parts here was the tank and the rack, which MIGHT have brought close to the true value of the bike. The wheels, fenders, crank and chain ring, and the chain guard likely won't bring more than $25-$40 together, all are very common parts found at any swap meet and you don't have to pay shipping. The seat and pedals maybe another $15. He'll probably have gross sales have $175-$190 on parts. The time to dismantle, individually list each part, find or build boxes for the big pieces (wheels and fenders), buy packing supplies for everything, and most importantly, pay 9% on each part and the shipping for it to eBay. How much more money did he REALLY net?
> 
> I've repaired bikes worse than this and sold them as riders to many happy people and turned a profit on every single one. Parting out a nice clean and complete original is the quick and cowardly way of doing business. If this was a regular Spaceliner from Sears, I wouldn't care because those common bikes.
> 
> If my reply offends anyone, don't take it personally. I know what middle weight "Flite" bike parts go for because I'm always checking them out and have bought and sold many parts myself.





Again, I understand what you're getting at but, the seller isn't a bike enthusiast so 'bike value' was not a motivating factor. He had the bike for some time, had attempted to sell it on other occasions only to be met by various problems. He wasn't looking for a quick buck and his asking price for the entire bike could never have been considered 'exorbitant.' I believe it was $125 OBO. He was massively honest about the condition of the bike (even explaining that it's true condition, looked 'better in pictures' than it actually was) so he wasn't trying to get over on buyers. He had simply grown tired of playing the waiting game. Why? I don't know.... perhaps he didn't have space to house it, maybe he tired of the other 'potential buyers' screwing him around (which was mentioned) or maybe he just needed the cash. Truthfully, it isn't for me or anyone else to judge. It was his property to do with as he saw fit, and there will be some who benefit from that decision. As for it being a quick and cowardly way of doing business, that's your take on the subject. Though, I disagree completely in this instance. You have the benefit of knowledge where classic bikes are concerned, b/c the seller doesn't, isn't a good enough reason to label him so harshly. I'm sure that isn't your intent, you no doubt are very passionate about classic bikes, and it clearly shows, lol. 

As for my part in this. I simply asked him if he ever considered parting it out since he had so many problems selling the entire bike. I posted here asking for information on the bike itself. If you'll notice, there hasn't been very much interest in my post, with the exception of you and one other person citing it's possible 'rarity.' Or the other poster who expressed interest in purchasing the license plate. Perhaps if anyone here were interested in the bike itself, they would have posted, if only to say, NOOOOOOO...... STOP...... Don't part out that unique treasure!!!!!! By the time you sounded the warning siren, parts of the bike had already been slated for sale. In actuality, most of the bike is still intact.... for now. However, it will most likely be parted out completely, very soon. It could have been a nice, complete bike if ANY true classic fans had taken any interest. That didn't happen and here we are, (hopefully not continuing a debate that I'm sure neither of us want to have, ). Should I come across another 'unique' classic, I'll be sure to PM you directly, since you seem to be the one member with an eye for the unusual. I do thank you kindly for all of the wisdom you have imparted. I guarantee it won't be forgotten.

Regards,
~Mo~


----------

